# Worlds Smallest Running Chevy V-8



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow! :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That took a lot of work !! I am impressed


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

wow all the parts must need to be worked on with a magnifier glass, very impressive


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool video. This one has to be my favorite....sounds like a top fuel car.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

How much them things cost? Can u buy a tranny for them things? I have a lil car I can put them in.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Dont quote me but I think the last time i looked they were something like $1500-2000. Doubt they have a tranny thatll bolt up, mainly for show.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Man those are cool


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

i wonder what the hp an torque ratings are?


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

i want one!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Guess i better tell my dad to fire up his lathe and make me a SOHC Ford 427 hehe. Those are soo cool! Wonder how long it took them to make them?


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Heck... put one of those in a Honda and it will double the horse power.... bwaaaaa :lmao: J/K J/K


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

heres what you put it in a scale rc speedboat needs no tranny would be fun until the plugs got wet.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

They have transmissions for them. I will see if i can dig up the link..


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.conleyprecision.com/


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

here is the vid i was looking for...
http://www.conleyprecision.com/movie.mpg


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I had no idea this stuff even existed.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Id like to see a mini Kawie V-twin :bigok:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Agreed! Ultra 300 with the super charger on it hehe.


----------

